# Flaschenhalter Nerve al 29 Serie



## adler64 (3. Mai 2013)

Hi Leute
Mich würde interessieren wie andere Besitzer der
Neuen Nerve Al 29 er Serie Ihre Trinkflaschenhalterungen
angebracht haben...bzw.was für ein Modell sie verwenden.
Das Rahmendreieck ist für meinen bisherigen
Zeval (seitlich rausnehmbar) Halter nicht geeignet. 
Beim 9.9sl  (Rahmengrösse M)zussätzlich beengt durch Remoute Leitung.
Hab momentan die Trinkflasche(0.75l) an der Gürteltasche .
Danke für Eure Anregungen und Bilder


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Mai 2013)

Specialized Zee Cage R 'Custom'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adler64 (3. Mai 2013)

Danke...Sieht gut aus.Was hast Du für Rahmengrösse? Bei mir M.
Was für Flaschengrösse geht da rein?


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Mai 2013)

Habe L und die große Canyon-Flasche geht problemlos rein, habe aber leider kein Bild, müsste ich noch machen, OK?


----------



## Micha382 (3. Mai 2013)

Mein Kollege hat sich ein M geholt und da geht die große Flasche nur mit etwas Mühe rein...


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Mai 2013)

...und welchen FlaHa nutzt der Kollege? Ohne Info, keine besonders hilfreiche Info


----------



## adler64 (3. Mai 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Habe L und die große Canyon-Flasche geht problemlos rein, habe aber leider kein Bild, müsste ich noch machen, OK?



Bin froh das ich da mal ein Bild sehe bevor ich mir eventuell so ein teil bestelle.Bei meimem M Rahmen kommt mir das alles so eng vor.Sieht aber gut aus der Spcialist.Danke


----------



## rubberduck007 (3. Mai 2013)

Ich hab den Topeak Shuttle Cage AL dran. Bei Rahmengröße L passt sogar meine 1 Liter Flasche problemlos. Ist extrem leicht und auch recht unauffällig.


----------



## Micha382 (4. Mai 2013)

Glaub er hat den Elite Patao wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, aber Fakt ist dass du beim M Rahmen ohne einen Flaschenhalter bei dem du die Flasche seitlich reinstecken kannst mit einer 0,7er Flasche Probleme hast


----------



## adler64 (4. Mai 2013)

Seh ich auch so.Wenn Flaschenhalter dann nur mit seitlichem Eingriff.Bin gespannt was bei Euch da für Modelle verbaut sind. (Bitte mit Bild).

Vielen Dank


----------



## rossi.63 (11. Mai 2013)

Also ich habe beim Abholung in Koblenz meines AL 29 Größe M gesagt bekommen:, "da passt nicht jeder Flaschenhalter, da der Dämper die Flasche rauskicken kann"
Canyon hat aber einen Flaschenhalter neu im Sortiment den man einstellen kann.....
Den hab ich heute geliefert bekommen, muss aber noch montiert werden.

Werde berichten!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adler64 (11. Mai 2013)

Danke für die Info Rossi.63
Bin mal auf Bilder gespannt.Bei dem Thema bin ich noch zwiegespalten.So ein Teil
kommt mir nur dran wenn s optisch und handlingtechnisch top ist.
Ansonsten momentan fast schon an "Flaschenhüfttasche"gewöhnt
Gute Fahrt


----------



## rossi.63 (12. Mai 2013)

Hier die Bilder von der 0,5 ; 0,75 ; und 1 Liter Flasche
Der Halter hat bei Canyon die Best. Nr.: A1041301


----------



## adler64 (12. Mai 2013)

Super Bilderserie.Danke.Jetzt hat man mal direkte Vergleiche bei Rahmengrösse M.


----------



## vantom (12. Mai 2013)

Flaschenhalter von CRC etwas modifiziert. Ist jetzt an den unteren 2 Schrauben befestigt. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## adler64 (12. Mai 2013)

Vantom...ist das M Rahmen...und wad ist das für ein gabelschutzteil am vorderrad?


----------



## vantom (12. Mai 2013)

Ja ist ein M Rahmen und das Teil an der Gabel ist ein "Marshguard", ist ein minimalistischer Spritzschutz den man bei dem Wetter gebrauchen kann. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adler64 (13. Mai 2013)

Danke Vantom. Grüße aus der Ortenau;-)


----------



## PlEiSSA (19. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

habt ihr eine Flaschenhalter-Lösung fürs Canyon Nerve 9.9 SL (Gr. M) gefunden? 

Ich habe mittlerweile diverse Flaschenhalter probiert. Ohne Erfolg. Der Dämpfer, bzw. der Remote Lockout Hebel der Fernbedienung stößt beim Einfedern jedes Mal an die Flasche.

Ideen?

VG


----------



## Deleted176859 (19. Juni 2013)

PlEiSSA schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habt ihr eine Flaschenhalter-Lösung fürs Canyon Nerve 9.9 SL (Gr. M) gefunden?
> 
> ...



Der Canyon - eigene Shuttle Cage Al (nicht der Topeak Cage AL) hat Langlöcher, somit kannst du ein wenig variieren bei der Montage. Hab ihn selber, bin zufrieden. Wenn er auch nicht passt bei deinem Dämpfer weiß ich auch nicht weiter...


----------



## adler64 (20. Juni 2013)

Bin immer noch mit gürtelflaschenhalter am biken.Den speziellen Canyon halter hab ich noch nicht geordert.Wenn ihn jemand bei M Rahmen mont.hat bitte foto.danke


----------



## adler64 (27. Dezember 2013)

So...saison 2013 zu Ende...jetzt ist es passiert....hab nach rücksprache Canyon den speziellen shuttle cage bestellt für meinen M Rahmen.
Hab Ihn vom freundlichen Service sogar versandkostenfrei bekommen da es bei den M Rahmen so schwierig ist und ihn drangeschraubt(das Langloch noch etwas nachgefeilt)und jetzt passt er mir super mit der Neuen halb liter Flasche.Die liter steht an.Aber für die Winter/Frühling/Herbstausritte reicht mir der halbliter(kenn einige Brunnen im Wald)und im Hochsommer kommt die Gürteltasche dazu.
Gute Fahrt Euch 2014
Lg


----------



## Oesistockpicker (16. Juni 2014)

HI, meine Frau bekommt auch das 9.9 SL, hab einige Flaschenhalterungen daheim rumliegen, einige aus Carbon, ich glaub noch 2 Elite und ein Gorilla Flaschenhalter aus Carbon, der wär auch in der Länge ein wenig variabel. Bin schon mal gespannt, welcher passt. 

Hey Adler64, hast du auch ein Bild von der neuen Combi mit dem speziellen Flaschenhalter? vielleicht mit kleiner und großer Flasche? Danke!


----------



## adler64 (18. August 2014)

Hi Sorry.Bin wegen Krankheit seit Monaten aus Bikeverkehr,werde erst 2015 wieder starten....so Gott will.
Konnte nicht auf Mails regieren.
Habe keine Bilder nur als Info der von mir beschriebene Flaschenhalter wird ausschlieslich mir den 0,5l flaschen vom CANYON SHOP benutzt.
Sieht gut aus und genug Luft.
Bin hier momentan nur selten im Forum.Gruss


----------



## Kika (12. September 2014)

So, ich habe heute mein Nerve AL 29 9.9SL bekommen. Das mit dem Flaschenhalter ist echt eine Herausforderung. 
Da ich einen M Rahmen habe war nur der Specialized Zee Cage II mit einer 0,5l Flasche möglich. Alles andere keine Chance, da sonst der Remote des Dämpfers an der Flasche leicht ankommt. Die Langlöcher noch etwas verlängert, Flaschenhalter höher geschoben und direkt auf den Rahmen geschraubt. Passt (gerade so). Pumpenhalter musste ich weglassen. Da bastel ich aber noch was.


----------



## rudi-ritzel (16. September 2014)

Der Elite Cannibal geht mit ach und krach in einem S Rahmen und kommt so eben an dem CTD Zug vorbei. Bei 0,5 L ist aber Sense


----------



## Cubinator86 (6. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe den cannibal geordert. Und er passt nicht in mein nerve Größe M. Habe das 9.9SL. Bin echt am verzweifeln. Der Kundenservice von canyon hat mir kostenlos den canyon Langlochhalter zugesendet. Passt der nicht, geht das Rad zurück
Auf dem Bild sehr ihr, wieviel höher der cannibal müsste, dass der Dämpfer Spiel hat!

Viele Grüße ebenfalls aus der Ortenau!
[email protected] Adler gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kika (6. Oktober 2014)

Nicht verzweifeln und das Rad nicht wegen nem Flaschenhalter zurücksenden. Nimm den Spezialiced ZeeCage II. Der passt. Und zur Not noch die Langlöcher etwas verlängern und hochschieben. Passt gut. Allerdings ist bei 0,5er Flaschen Schluss. Für ne Feierabendrunde vollkommen ok, für alles andere wird die Trinkblase mitgenommen. Bilder sind in meinen hochgeladenen Dateien zu finden.


----------



## Hillside (9. Oktober 2014)

Kika schrieb:


> Nicht verzweifeln und das Rad nicht wegen nem Flaschenhalter zurücksenden. Nimm den Spezialiced ZeeCage II. Der passt. Und zur Not noch die Langlöcher etwas verlängern und hochschieben. Passt gut. Allerdings ist bei 0,5er Flaschen Schluss. Für ne Feierabendrunde vollkommen ok, für alles andere wird die Trinkblase mitgenommen. Bilder sind in meinen hochgeladenen Dateien zu finden.



Oder nimm' ein Specialized Epic -- da passen zwei Flaschenhalter rein


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Oktober 2014)

Mein Nerve-AL-29-Nachfolger hat leider noch weniger Platz und nicht mal der Speci Zee Cage passt(e) 

Die Lösung: BBB Sidecage BBC-35 und die bauchige CamelBak Podium Trinkflasche mit immerhin 610mm Fassungsvermögen.


----------



## Kika (10. Oktober 2014)

Hillside schrieb:


> Oder nimm' ein Specialized Epic -- da passen zwei Flaschenhalter rein


Und wieder so ein rumgetrolle, ohne Bezug zum Thema...


----------



## Hillside (10. Oktober 2014)

Kika schrieb:


> Und wieder so ein rumgetrolle, ohne Bezug zum Thema...



Schon wieder so ein Fanboy mit Herstellerlogo im Profilbild. 
Noch schöner ist dann der Spruch darunter.


----------



## adler64 (10. Oktober 2014)

Hallo ihr lieben....hab grad versucht mal ein Bild hochzuladen.Also dieser wie schon mal von mir beschrieben cage der mir von Canyon für meinrn M Rahmen empfohlen wurde ist echt o.k.
Halt nur mit 0.5l Flaschen.rest steht an.
Natürlich passen sicher auch andere mit der einen oder anderen Nacharbeit.
Danke für die guten Wünsche. 
Gruss


----------



## Kika (11. Oktober 2014)

Na das sieht doch nur schlecht aus. Dann viel Spaß mit dem Rädchen. Und 0,5 Liter ist zwar ein Kompromiss, mit dem man aber leben kann !


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Oktober 2014)

adler64 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr lieben....hab grad versucht mal ein Bild hochzuladen.Also dieser wie schon mal von mir beschrieben cage der mir von Canyon für meinrn M Rahmen empfohlen wurde ist echt o.k.
> Halt nur mit 0.5l Flaschen.rest steht an.
> Natürlich passen sicher auch andere mit der einen oder anderen Nacharbeit.


Warum nimmst du nicht die CamelBak Podium Flasche?? Ohne Nacharbeit 610mm weil bauchigere Form, also immerhin 20% mehr


----------



## adler64 (11. Oktober 2014)

Die 0.5 l Fläschle gefallen mir.Ob etwas mehr oder nicht kein Problem. Zur not steck ich halt ne zweite in Rucksack.Kein Stress mehr beim Biken.Brunnen kenn ich genug im Wald.
Bin von einem Kumpel im August nach Koblenz mitgenommen worden (immerhin 300km) von mir hier und war so begeistert von der Geburtsstätte meines Bikes das ich gleich einige halbliterfläschle in verschiedenen Farben von Canyon mithabe.Muss ja hier im "Süden"Wetbung machen:-D.
Aber jeder wie er mag....für mich ist die Lösung o.k.
kika wolltest du" nur schlecht"oder" nit schlecht"schreiben;-).
Eine gute Herbstsaison Euch
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Oktober 2014)

Damit ihr mal eine Vorstellung habt, was wirklich eng ist...


----------



## Kika (12. Oktober 2014)

"Nit schlecht"!!!!!! Verdammte Autokorrektur


----------



## adler64 (12. Oktober 2014)

Kika schrieb:


> "Nit schlecht"!!!!!! Verdammte Autokorrektur


danke!


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Oktober 2014)

Viel geiler als den kaum vorhandenen und trotzdem ausgenutzten Platz find i die Schweißnähte  OT OFF


----------



## Tom1987 (27. November 2015)

Auch wenn das Thema schon 1 Jahr alt ist....

Ich hab das Problem mit dem Remote Dämpfer und dem Flaschenhalter so gelöst, indem ich den Dämpfer gedreht habe.






Rahmengröße M


----------



## denis0082 (30. November 2015)

Tom1987 schrieb:


> Auch wenn das Thema schon 1 Jahr alt ist....
> 
> Ich hab das Problem mit dem Remote Dämpfer und dem Flaschenhalter so gelöst, indem ich den Dämpfer gedreht habe.
> 
> ...


Gut gelöst. Ich sehe, das ist ein Dämpfer vom Lux. Merkst du einen Unterschied im Vergleich zum Original? Er hat ja eine leicht andere Konfiguration: Keinen Spacer. Oder hast du den Spacer vom Originaldämpfer eingesetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom1987 (30. November 2015)

Ich hab den Spacer übernommen.
Bin aber am überlegen den Dämpfer etwas anders abstimmen zu lassen.
Die Climb und Trail Einstellung könnte etwas härter sein. Aber sonst bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## denis0082 (30. November 2015)

Ja geht mir ähnlich. Wundert mich ehrlich gesagt, dass dieser Tune auch an einem XC-Race-Bike verbaut wird. Für das Nerve 29 mag es ja noch gehen, aber für einen Sprint im Wiegetritt (was beim Lux ja schon zum Portfolio gehören sollte) müsste die Climb Stufe schon deutlich fester sein, meiner Meinung nach.

*Velocity / Rebound Tune M *statt L oder *Climb Tune F *wären glaube ich die Möglichkeiten, oder? Ohne jetzt wirklich zu wissen welche Shims da wie geändert werden. Hast du eine gute Adresse oder macht Fox Deutschland das auch selbst?


----------



## Tom1987 (30. November 2015)

Mal sehen wo ich es machen lasse. 
Fox müsste dass aber auch machen.
Ich weiß auch noch nicht so recht wie man dass in Auftrag geben soll. 
"Ich will den etwas härtet in Climb und Trail" ist ja schon sehr ungenau. 
Gibt es da nur Low/Medium/Firm oder wird es da noch anders abgestuft?


----------



## denis0082 (30. November 2015)

Da bin ich kein Experte aber ich vermute mal nicht mit den Fox-Originalteilen. Ich hab mich letztes Wochenende erstmals etwas intensiver mit dem Thema beschäftigt und verschiedene Custom Tune IDs verglichen. Da schien es immer nur diese "diskreten" Abstufungen zu geben. Verändert wird da wohl die Anordnung verschiedener Scheiben, vermutlich gibt es da dann nur drei (sinnvolle) Varianten. Wie sich das mit dem gesonderten Climb Tune verhält hab ich noch nicht heraus gefunden.

Was sich abgestufter anpassen lässt ist der Boost Valve Druck. Der regelt wohl primär die End-Progression. Im Unterschied zum Tuning über das Luftvolumen (also Spacer) wirkt die Boost Valve wohl aber erst ab einem bestimmten Punkt im Federweg, "versaut" also nicht das Ansprechen rund um den Sag-Punkt.

Mit der Endprogression habe ich aber kein Problem, vielmehr ist mir der Dämpfer auf Trail und Climb einfach zu weich. Vor allem im Vergleich mit der Gabel. Überspritzt gesagt ist das Fahrwerk bei mir nur dann einigermaßen harmonisch, wenn ich die Gabel auf "Descent" und den Dämpfer auf "Climb" stehen habe.

Möglicherweise habe ich auch schon von Anfang an das Problem, dass die Stickstoff-Füllung nicht in Ordnung war. Das soll wohl ebenfalls dazu führen, dass die Druckstufeneinstellung über CTD nicht funktioniert. Blöderweise komme ich da jetzt erst drauf, auf Garantie krieg ich das jetzt nicht mehr geklärt. Und wenn ich wirklich einen großen Service machen lasse möchte ich danach nicht feststellen, dass die Stickstoff-Neufüllung nichts gebracht hat und ich danach dann doch am Tuning was ändern lassen muss.


----------



## Tom1987 (30. November 2015)

Man könnte ja mal bei Fox direkt Anfragen.

Wenn ich eine Antwort bekomme, werde ich mich nochmal melden...


----------



## denis0082 (30. November 2015)

Ja das wäre nett. Sonst habe ich bisher größere Fox-Tuner vor allem im englischsprachigen Raum gefunden. TFTuned und vor allem Mojo.


----------



## Tom1987 (30. November 2015)

Hab eine Antwort von Fox....


Hallo Herr xxxxxx,

vielen Dank für Ihre Email,

Bei Ihrem Dämpfer steht die druckstufe jetzt auf L/leicht, gerne bieten wir Ihnen unsere Zusatzleistung eines Valvings (Dämpfer bis 3 Moanten circa 51 .-€Plus Versand)an. Im Rahmen des Valvings können wir für Sie die Druckstufe auf M/medium oder F/Firm umändern.
Ist Ihr Dämpfer älter als 3 Monate können wir das Valving auch im Rahmen eines Service circa 117.-€ plus Versand, für Sie kostenfrei umändern.


Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen mit meiner E-Mail weiterhelfen.
Sollten Sie weitere Fragen oder Anliegen haben, können Sie sich gerne
wieder an mich wenden.




Jetzt ist die Frage.... reicht Medium oder doch besser Firm


----------



## denis0082 (30. November 2015)

Hmm über die Zugstufe sagt er nix. Also zum Vergleich: Das 27,5 Spectral meiner Freundin (mit 140mm Federweg) hat Velocoty Tune Firm und Rebound Tune Medium, bei Boost Valve Tune 200. Das ist für mich gefühlt ideal, aber natürlich vergleiche ich hier zwei unterschiedliche Laufradgrößen und Federwegsklassen. Rein vom Bauchgefühl würde ich M nehmen und zwar sowohl velocity als auch rebound tune.

Ich lass mir das ganze jetzt noch mal ein oder zwei Wochen durch den Kopf gehen (kann ja eh gerade nicht fahren) und dann starte ich mal eine konkrete Anfrage an Fox.

EDIT: Beim Rebound Tune bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher, eigentlich ist der okay denke ich. Ich weiß zwar gerade nicht wieviele Klicks von offen ich fahre, bin aber irgendwo ziemlich mittig. Weiß nur nicht ob das Ändern des Velocity Tune dann nicht doch auch irgendwie einen Einfluß auf den Rebound Tune hat.


----------

